# Funny/odd behavior



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

As i walked into my room my snail was at the front of is tank. I waved to him(kind of stupid, i know) and he raised his air siphon, streched himself up till he was basicly"standing" on the edge of his foot (yet not agianst the glass just folding in a bit of his foot for support) and began to follow the motions of my waving hand with his siphon. I then flashed him a peace sign and he lowered his siphon and extended his two antenna upwards and moved them as i moved my fingers. When i stopped he fell back on his foot and crawled over to his food. Pretty funny, though do to the lack of a brain in a snail i believe it was just luck that he did those motions and not mimicry.


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

whoa cool... my snails must be retarded or something if yours do that lol


----------



## cheseboy (Aug 5, 2005)

It was probably just luck because a snail's eyes do not play a big part in their life. If it isen't a joke then I demand to see you on the news tommorow. Headlines: Snail Outsmarts Boy


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

lol, i think it was just dumb luck. Snails eyes aren't good for much, i still can't get over how cool it was


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

LOL thats awesome fishboy. All our snail does it eat like crazy :-D


----------

